# 5/8" drive sockets



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Are they worth anything?

I picked up a dirty coffee can of sockets. Mostly 1/2 drive. But one is 5/8 drive. 1 1/4 6 point. Nothing but the size on it. No other markings.

Do I try to find it a new home or toss it in the scrap bucket?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Never heard of a 5/8" drive. Looks like a well used 1/2" with the square beat out.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

How do you know for sure it's a 5/8" drive socket? Do you have a 5/8" drive ratchet handle that fits it? LOL.

Gary


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

used to be common before ww2 unless it is in really good shape they are not worth much


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There are collectors on Garage Journal forum that may bite.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Never heard of a 5/8" drive. Looks like a well used 1/2" with the square beat out.





NewBerlinBaler said:


> How do you know for sure it's a 5/8" drive socket? Do you have a 5/8" drive ratchet handle that fits it? LOL.
> 
> Gary


Tape measure doesn't like to lie.


----------

